# Fake News



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Left wing *Guardian* fake news, perhaps they should have a look at China and 5G.

Our Washington-based research firm, Fusion GPS, conducted much of the early investigations into Russia's support of the Trump campaign, aided by our colleague Christopher Steele, the former head of MI6's Russia desk. While our initial focus was on Russian meddling in US politics, it has since become increasingly clear that Britain's political system has also been deeply affected by Russian influence operations.

https://amp.theguardian.com/commentisfr ... ssion=true

The founders of Fusion GPS, the Democrat-backed consulting firm *behind the famously discredited Christopher Steele dossier *at the heart of the Russia hoax, are blaming Russia for the liberal Labour Party's loss in the U.K. elections Thursday. *Seriously.*

https://thefederalist.com/2019/12/13/fu ... s-johnson/





 Popadopoulas


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

To add,

Deep states attempted coup.
















Guardians take on it.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/201 ... or-general


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Seriously ... do you ever take a day off?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

The left wing MSM continuously subject it`s audience to *left wing propaganda,* below is a Timeline of the lefts spying on the Trump campaign even before he was Inaugurated. *One honest man* made Trump aware of this illegal spying and at the end of the saga in 2020 will have saved the US constitution.

The left hate Trump with a vengeance, the left wing Brits hate him for offering a quick trade deal and supporting Brexit, they hate him for pulling the plug on the TPP Trade deal, they hate him for pulling out of the Paris Climate Accord, in fact there are no limits to the lefts hatred of Trump. The fact is, he is probably one of the finest Presidents the US have ever had.

*You wont find this in the left wing MSM,*

*Quote* _This outline is the story of how the FBI Counterintelligence Division and DOJ National Security Division were *weaponized*. This outline is the full story of what House Intelligence *Chairman Devin Nunes* is currently working to expose. This outline exposes the *biggest political scandal in U.S. history*. This outline is also the story of how *one man's action likely saved our constitutional republic.*_*Quote*

His name is *Admiral Mike Rogers*.

If you have been following this for the past 3 years you will know the names, visit the links within the articles, this is not fake news it`s the genuine stuff.

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/20 ... ore-179297 *(23 Dec 2019)*

Bad News For Coup Crew - Former NSA Director *Mike Rogers *Working With *John Durham* For Several Months

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/20 ... al-months/ *(20 Dec 2019)*

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/20 ... al-crisis/ *(Jan 2018)*

https://www.theburningplatform.com/2018 ... al-crisis/


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

That'll be a no then.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> That'll be a no then.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

OP uses extreme right-wing propaganda sites and quotes from co-collaborator David Nunes to 'prove' his "fake news"
conspiracy theory... 
Sad [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

As well as left- and right-wing newspapers and other media sources running stories to suite their masters political agenda (let's not forget the majority of millionaire newspaper owners are Tory donors) there are a number of companies that get paid to set up and peddle fake news sites, and will do so for anyone (be it a group, company or political party) willing to pay them.

Boris Johnson's friend Sir Lynton Crosby's firm CTF runs fake news sites and campaigns for anyone willing to pay, employing staff to act as professional trolls to spread fake news and sway public opinion on Facebook and other social media sites - there was an article about it here:
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/20 ... da-network

Always take what you read with a pinch of salt - there are a load of paid liars and deniers posting crap on the web.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not fake news, President Trumps advises trick him into spying on himself.

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/20 ... ore-183512


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> OP uses extreme right-wing propaganda sites and quotes from co-collaborator David Nunes to 'prove' his "fake news"
> conspiracy theory...


The thing is these supposedly right-wing propaganda sites always provide links to the actual supporting documentation, this enables left wing true believers to verify the article if they so wish. The left wing MSM don`t do this do they.

The Russian hoax and the death of *Seth Rich*.

https://thedcpatriot.com

*Judicial Watch Sues FBI For Seth Rich Documents After They Were Caught Lying to Courts*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/0 ... documents/


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> OP uses extreme right-wing propaganda sites and quotes from *co-collaborator David Nunes* to 'prove' his "fake news"
> conspiracy theory..


*FNChaos*, Just the facts.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

bobclive22 said:


> > OP uses extreme right-wing propaganda sites and quotes from *co-collaborator David Nunes* to 'prove' his "fake news"
> > conspiracy theory..
> 
> 
> *FNChaos*, Just the facts.


Let's see, a quick check on a non-partisan bias checker https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/
reveals the following:








_"Overall, we rate The Gateway Pundit Questionable based on extreme right wing bias, promotion of conspiracies and numerous instances of publishing false (fake) news"_









_"Overall, The Last Refuge (Conservative Treehouse) far right biased and borderline questionable based on multiple failed fact checks. This source is one failed fact check from moving to the Questionable list."_

You continue to source your 'facts' from Right-wing propaganda sites, believing what you read because
it reaffirms your belief system...

...then you feel the need to regurgitate this crap in a forum dedicated to Audi TT's... [smiley=argue.gif]
I suggest you find a forum dedicated to the politics of your choice, or better yet, step away from the hate machine altogether (instead of promoting it), you'd likely be happier for it.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Let's see, a quick check on a non-partisan bias checker https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/
> reveals the following:


FNChaos,

It might be a good idea if this site gave some examples to support the "right wing Bias" and factual reporting rating of* low.*

Example of solid honest reporting by thegatewaypundit with the links.

HUGE! Mueller's Convictions in Question After FISA Court Admits At Least 2 Spy Warrants Against Carter Page Were *'Not Valid'*

link,

https://www.fisc.uscourts.gov/sites/def ... 200123.pdf

"


> DOJ assesses that with respect to the applications in Docket Numbers 17-375 and 17-679, 'if not earlier, there was insufficient predication to establish probable cause to believe that [Carter] Page was acting as an agent of a foreign power,'" Boasberg wrote, referring to the final two of the four FISA applications to spy on Page. "The Court understands the government to have concluded, in view of the material misstatements and omissions, that the Court's authorizations in Docket Numbers 17-375 and 17-679 were not valid.


"

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/0 ... not-valid/

Now find that in the left wing fake news media, just google - *FISA Court Admits At Least 2 Spy Warrants Against Carter Page Were Not Valid*   



> You continue to source your 'facts' from left-wing propaganda sites, like the BBC,CNN, Washington Post etc believing what you read because it reaffirms your belief system...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bobclive22 said:


> > Let's see, a quick check on a non-partisan bias checker https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/
> > reveals the following:
> 
> 
> ...


Chewed through the straps again?

Your final comment is quite ironic.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

It appears Professor Mifsud is a western asset.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

bobclive22 said:


> You continue to source your 'facts' from left-wing propaganda sites, like the BBC,CNN, Washington Post etc believing what you read because it reaffirms your belief system...


The funny thing is, I have not indicated my political bias and I have not provided any links to the BBC,CNN, WAPO, etc.
You've made a big assumption that I must be left leaning because I've pointed out your continued use of questionable far-right leaning sources to defend your position.

The opposite of right-wing bias is not left-wing bias, it's objectivity, fairness, impartiality


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> The opposite of right-wing bias is not left-wing bias, it's objectivity, fairness, impartiality


Do you mean *fairness such as this*, sorry it`s from a right wing blog but the left wing MSM won`t discuss the subject.

It does not matter where your information originates as long as it is true and *verifiable.*

Judge Napolitano: Lead Juror Tomeka Hart in Roger Stone Case Could be Jailed, Conviction Could be Overturned (VIDEO)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/0 ... ned-video/

https://twitter.com/Cernovich/status/12 ... 76/photo/1

Now we have a BBC piece on Joseph Mifsud, I rest my case.

Step forward, mystery professor Joseph Mifsud of the London Academy of Diplomacy, originally from Malta, who mixed with Britain's foreign secretary and ex-CIA people, *but who also helped connect Team Trump with the Russians.*

What help with which Russians, normal BBC Fake news hit piece and *totally unverifiable.*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-43488581
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40709270

And after an enquirey costing almost $32 million lasting over two years *Nothing*

The Russians actually hacked into the private server of Hillary Clinton and then we have the Seth Rich murder.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

how can anyone who classes MSM as left wing hope to be taken seriously ..


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> how can anyone who classes MSM as left wing hope to be taken seriously ..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The left wing MSM reporting of Project Fear was mainly fake, yes.

I presume you have heard of General Flyyn.

Here is an interview by his lawyer on how General flyyn was coerced into pleading guilty by the bent lawyers who represented him and the FBI. The left wing MSM will not cover this story as it undermines their narrative. Listen to the Podcast.

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/20 ... flynn-302/


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

*President Trump Keep America Great Rally, Colorado Springs*

Not bad attendance, he must be doing something right.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

DHS whistleblower on Obama administration, terrorism in America found dead. * February 22, 2020*

First Seth Rich now Philip Haney.



> Haney told Sean Hannity in 2016 that he was ordered during the Obama administration to scrub the record of Muslims in the US with terrorist ties.












https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/0 ... nd-killed/


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> OP uses extreme right-wing propaganda sites and *quotes from co-collaborator David Nunes *to 'prove' his "fake news"
> conspiracy theory...


*Nunes Sues CNN Over "Demonstrably False" Report During Impeachment Hearings*

Read the court filings in full, link below, CNN and others, fake News.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/nun ... t-hearings


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

...then you feel the need to regurgitate this crap in a forum dedicated to Audi TT's... [smiley=argue.gif]
I suggest you find a forum dedicated to the politics of your choice, or better yet, step away from the hate machine altogether (instead of promoting it), you'd likely be happier for it.[/quote]

it is the " off topic " section , so let him/ them ( he is not completely alone ) air his / their views , at least it gives us some insight into as to where they get their peculiar ideologies from.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

bobclive22 said:


> *Nunes Sues CNN Over "Demonstrably False" Report During Impeachment Hearings*
> 
> Read the court filings in full, link below, CNN and others, fake News.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political/nun ... t-hearings


So Devin Nunes files another lawsuit... BFD... 
Nunes is known for filling numerous frivolous lawsuits including one against a 'fake cow' that taunts him on Twitter. 
(This coming from the same guy who sponsored the _"Discouraging Frivolous Lawsuits Act"_) :lol:

Oh, and let's check the bias meter from mediabiasfactcheck.com for your latest info source 'Zero Hedge' &#8230;
*Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category*. Quote: "_Overall, we rate Zero Hedge an extreme right biased conspiracy website based on the promotion of false/misleading/debunked information that routinely denigrates the left"._

Now, here is an article outlining the numerous ethics violations committed by Devin Nunes while serving on the House Intelligence Committee. This of course was the committee that was charged with investigating whether or not President Trump was conspired with Russia. https://www.lawfareblog.com/timeline-house-intelligence-committee-chairman-all-nunes-thats-fit-print

To be fair, lets bias check "Lawfare Blog" and compare. Quote: _"Overall, we rate Lawfare Blog Least Biased based on evidence based balanced reporting. We also rate them Very High for factual reporting due to proper sourcing and for being used as a resource for verified fact checkers."_


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Just because someone says something that you don't agree with does not make them "haters" or their views "peculiar" particularly in an off topic section on their own thread. If they choose to be condescending, personal and make "us" & "them" statements then yes, they could be seen to be a "hater". My advice is if you don't want to argue the detail and the facts then don't respond or qualify your response. Bias and fake news is everywhere in this day an age of social media including subjective fact checkers and bias meters on the internet.

I thought it was well understood that most media is generally of a left wing bias as it is an industry populated by journalists whose socio demographic reflect these views. No biggie but good to know before you swallow it all


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Bias and fake news is everywhere in this day an age of social media including subjective fact checkers and bias meters on the internet.
> 
> I thought it was well understood that most media is generally of a left wing bias as it is an industry populated by journalists whose socio demographic reflect these views. No biggie but good to know before you swallow it all


You know and I know as much as 90% of MSM is left wing, millions don`t, this is the reason President Trump tweets.
You only have to have followed the MSM`s incessant propaganda regarding trump, all of which has been shown to be utter garbage.
MSM are now being sued by George Papadopoulos, Carter Page and Devon Nunes.
All my posts are from solid honest reporting and are backed up (unlike MSM) with links to original documents and sources, the recent Roger Stone trial is an example, without sites like theconservativetreehouse.com nothing would have been printed in the MSM about the politically motivated Stone jury forewoman, Tomeka Hart.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

bobclive22 said:


> > Bias and fake news is everywhere in this day an age of social media including subjective fact checkers and bias meters on the internet.
> >
> > I thought it was well understood that most media is generally of a left wing bias as it is an industry populated by journalists whose socio demographic reflect these views. No biggie but good to know before you swallow it all
> 
> ...


You may be right there Bob but unfortunately it applies to both sides as everyone wants and can now have media where group think prevails. This leads to further devisiveness which is also unfortunate.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

> You may be right there Bob but unfortunately it applies to both sides as everyone wants and can now have media where group think prevails. This leads to further devisiveness which is also unfortunate.


If the MSM and democrat Coupe against President Trump had been effective the Paris accord would have been ratified, Iran would still have been hedging toward nuclear weapons, the Mexican border would still be open and we would have been last in the queue for a US trade deal.

Fortunately Fox news and a few honest internet blogs plus Trumps tweets *put that one to bed*, the devious news outlets you refer to are mostly left wing MSM or similar internet blogs but the TRUTH prevailed, *NO* collusion, *NO* Quid pro quo, *Nunes* memo verified, *Carter page* not a Russian spy but a CIA asset, *George Papadopoulos* set up and did not lie (as shown in his recently FIA acquired 302`s. *General Flyyn* set up now appealing, Professor Mifsud who started it all not a Russian spy but a US/UK/Italian asset.

At the time this all happened only a handful of internet blogs plus Fox news gave factual honest reporting always with LINKS to the actual supporting documents.

At least 90% of MSM are producing left wing political propaganda, it has now been shown that every single one of them other than Fox News colluded with the Dem`s to bring down President Trump.

All you have to do to sort the wheat from the chaff is do a little research.

https://theconservativetreehouse.com
https://www.realclearinvestigations.com
https://www.judicialwatch.org
https://thefederalist.com


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Another Guardian garbage hit piece, Carter page now exonerated.

Trump-Russia: FBI believed Carter Page 'collaborated and conspired' with Moscow

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/201 ... -documents


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nunes files $250 million defamation suit against WaPo over continued push of 'Russian collusion' hoax*



> "The Washington Post was one of the leading proponents of the Russia collusion hoax, and they continue to publish totally false information about me personally," Nunes told SaraACarter.com Tuesday. "So now they'll have a chance to defend their fake news stories in court."


https://thenationalsentinel.com/2020/03 ... sion-hoax/


----------



## fertooos (Dec 15, 2019)

The left hate Trump with a vengeance, the left wing Brits hate him for offering a quick trade deal and supporting Brexit, they hate him for pulling the plug on the TPP Trade deal, they hate him for pulling out of the Paris Climate Accord, in fact there are no limits to the lefts hatred of Trump. The fact is, he is probably one of the finest Presidents the US have ever had.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Today's headlines...

From the 'Left-of-center' New York Times: *"Republican-Led Review Backs Intelligence Findings on Russian Interference"*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/21/us/politics/russian-interference-senate-intelligence-report.html

From the 'Right-of-center' Wall Street Journal: *"Senate Report Affirms U.S. Intelligence Findings on 2016 Russian Interference"*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/senate...ings-on-2016-russian-interference-11587483408

From 'Right-of-center' MarketWatch: *"Republican-led Senate panel backs conclusion that Russia interfered in 2016 election"*
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/r...russia-interfered-in-2016-election-2020-04-21

Quote, _"The report rejects Trump's claims that the intelligence community was biased against him when it concluded that Russia had interfered on his behalf in the election. It says instead that intelligence officials had specific information that Russia preferred Trump in the election, that it sought to denigrate Democratic opponent Hillary Clinton and that Putin had "approved and directed aspects" of the Kremlin's influence campaign."

"The Senate investigation also delved into an internal debate at the time about how and whether to incorporate into the intelligence community assessment details from a dossier of research from a former British spy, Christopher Steele, that the FBI relied on as it sought warrants to eavesdrop on a former Trump campaign aide.
Officials eventually decided to include the information as a two-page annex to the most classified part of the assessment. The Senate says the information from Steele was not used in the body of the assessment or to "support any of its analytic judgments."_

Quick check of Fox News... crickets :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Using Fox's search tool, I found this: *"Senate Intel says there was 'no political pressure' to reach conclusions in intelligence report on Russian interference"* but I had to dig to find it.
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/senate-intel-russia-report-fourth-volume
If you source your info from solely from Fox you'd likely miss the story completely... (which I guess is the point? If you can't claim it's fake, pretend it never happened...)

And for your reading pleasure, here is the Redacted Intelligence Community Assessment referenced in the above, Titled *"Assessing Russian Activities and Intentions in Recent US Elections"*
https://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ICA_2017_01.pdf


----------

